# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Downhill Graz

## doorbell

hi,
ich bin erstens neu hier im forum und überhaupt sehr neu bei diesem sport. mein freund fährt allerdings schon seit ein paar jahren und kommt im februar nach graz. daher wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir vielleicht ein bisschen weiter helfen könnt...
er kommt aus frankreich und wird für 2 monate in graz sein, und derzeit überlegt er gerade ob er sein bike mit nach österreich nehmen soll. es wäre also wirklich super wenn ich ein paar infos über mögliche bike strecken in graz umgebung bekommen könnte und obs vielleicht eine günstige möglichkeit gebe ein bike auszuborgen.

ich sag jetzt schon mal danke!

(und sorry wenn ich einen ähnlichen forumseintrag übersehn habe...)

----------


## BoB

Hallo,

also bei graz umgebung würd ich natürlich den schöckl vorschlagen siehe auch den "schöckl moshn" thread im strecken-board. dein freund aus frankreich kann schonmal seine knochen durchnummerieren  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## doorbell

schöckel hab i mir scho gedacht. weißt du wies im leechwald oder am plabutsch ausschaut ?
danke

----------


## daday

> schöckel hab i mir scho gedacht. weißt du wies im leechwald oder am plabutsch ausschaut ?
> danke


für alles ausser schöckl brauchst eher ein enduro- bzw macht das das ganze lustiger  :Smile: 

radl ausborgen in graz?!! hmm fallt mir nix ein,
er sollts am besten mitnehme - schöckl is super - und voralle mit rund 50 euro für die monatskarte auch net teuer! - aber er soll sich benehmen  :Twisted:

----------


## roadrunner82

Gegen Ende März hin könnte sich doch vielleicht sogar Maribor ausgehen oder?

----------


## daday

> Gegen Ende März hin könnte sich doch vielleicht sogar Maribor ausgehen oder?


wenns wieder so mädchenhaft tun mit der sauberkeit der gondel fix net ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
prinzipiell funktionieren sicher... aber obs wollen?!

----------


## roadrunner82

Bitte das musst verstehen. Die Gondelmuss für die nächsten 80 Jahre halten.

----------


## doorbell

also gibts keine sinnvollen trails am plabutsch und im leechwald? er arbeitet in paris und geht am wochenende immer im wald von fontainebleau biken (falls wer schon davon gehört hat). is recht nett dort (viele wurzeln und steine), aba die abfahrten sind net lang (20min rauf gehn damit ma dann höchstens 5min runterfährt). wenns so ähnliche strecken auch hier gäbe würd des scho passen.
und nach dem ich selbst kein bike habe (hab in frankreich immer sein zweites bike verwendet), wärs super wenn sich wer finden würd der mit ihm biken gehn würd.

----------


## pippo999

Geben tut es schon welche Trails am Plabutsch oder im Lechwald. Dürrgraben/Platte wär noch etwas zum schieben, oder auch rauftreten. Liegt Zeitmäßig auch  bei 20 min.

----------


## doorbell

hättest eventuell mal zeit und lust ihm die zu zeigen wenn er im februar nach graz kommt?

----------


## hhacks

I bin in Strassgang (~Fuß des Plabutsch) zhaus. 
Freu mich immer über Leut die mit mir biken gehn.  :Smile:  
Allerdings isses wie oben gesagt eher für Enduros/Allmountains bzw. CC-bikes interessant. 
Straße rauf - Singletrails runter.

Meld di einfach per PM wenn er da is zur Terminabsprache.

----------


## doorbell

danke! des wär wirklich super! weil wenn er in graz 2 monate nur herum sitzt und däumchen dreht, dann dreht a a bissal durch...

----------


## cryion

> 20min rauf gehn damit ma dann höchstens 5min runterfährt


is des ned ohnehin meistens de normalität? ^^

----------

